
Instagram tells third party apps to cease using 'insta' and 'gram' in their name - alexlitov
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/19/4638778/instagram-tells-third-party-apps-to-cease-using-insta-and-gram-in
======
terhechte
I got this mail earlier today, too. My Instagram client, "InstaDesk" obviously
infringes on these guidelines. I really would have wished that they employ
these new guidelines for all future apps, and don't require tens of thousands
of past apps to change their name and confuse their users. What's with web
apps like webstagram, where users are used to enter the domain. Do they need
to change their domain? They will loose their Google search rank, and they
will confuse tons of users.

For me it is similar; I'll have to update the @instadesk Twitter and Instagram
accounts, care about a domain, rename the app, and probably confuse tons of
users that start the app by entering the name into Spotlight on the Mac, and
suddenly, after the newest updated, the spotlight search will result empty and
they'll think the update deleted the app.

It is all in all an awful situation.

